# Delete Repeating Manual Record?



## JWadle (May 2, 2015)

I have set up a manual record to be repeated M-F. I now need to delete it, but can find no way to do that, excepting by deleting each individual record separately.

Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Delete Repeating Manual Record?

duplicate


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

JWadle said:


> I have set up a manual record to be repeated M-F. I now need to delete it, but can find no way to do that, excepting by deleting each individual record separately.
> 
> Can anyone help? Thanks.


I have the same problem. JWadle did you find a way to delete this?
Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sssSMOKING said:


> I have the same problem. JWadle did you find a way to delete this?
> Thanks


Go to the 1P manager. Highlight the program. Hit Clear. Choose Delete.


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> Go to the 1P manager. Highlight the program. Hit Clear. Choose Delete.


Well now. And why could I not find this?
Thank you JoeKustra


----------

